# I'm Dogsitting Tinkerbell ~ Yipeeee



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Angel (formerly foster Tinkerbell) is with us for the week.

She, and LBB, are having a blast ~ lol

Oh, I also have Snoopy for the week. His parents are in
New York. Snoops has been having a blast with Lulu.

I have eight little fluffies all over my house. It's fun. :chili: 

So here's a few pics.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, here's LBB after his nap. He was peeking out. 

He hasn't slept much, as he is too excited to have Tinks visiting.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh fun ....

Max will be making his reservation soon at the Maltese Palace Hotel :smrofl: 

What fun - who is whom in the picture and who are the two that are watching a black screen on tv :wacko1:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Oh, here's LBB after his nap. He was peeking out.
> 
> He hasn't slept much, as he is too excited to have Tinks visiting.[/B]


Ohhhhhhhh the precious boy LBB ------ :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ohhh fun ....
> 
> Max will be making his reservation soon at the Maltese Palace Hotel :smrofl:
> 
> What fun - who is whom in the picture and who are the two that are watching a black screen on tv :wacko1:[/B]



That would be Joplin and Frankie. Joplin is such a bitch. She refuses
to acknowledge Winter's existence. Franks is glued to Jops, so she
follows suit :HistericalSmiley: 

Winter is front and center, as usual. And Tinkerbell is the wee one
actually facing the camera. Tinks is quite the character. She's a hoot.

I wonder if Jops and Frankie would like me to change the channel :smrofl: 

Oooops, forgot about the other pics. Snoopy is on the stairs, and Tinkerbell
is doing the solo on the couch.

You can spot Henry in the background of LBB's pic. He was still sleeping :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Another Ooooops, I forgot about Lulu. 

Snoopy has worn her out. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, I remember Jop and Frankie sitting in the same spot but facing the slider door when I came to visit - they really stick together don't they ? - I think it's wonderful.

I loveeeeeeee Winter - he's soooo adorable :wub: - did u fill out his PERMANENT adoption papers yet ?????????

*So ????? What's taking you so long ?????????????* B) 

Just send the application with the picture of the coyotee in the background ..... :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, how cute ... all those Malts!! I'm glad everyone is having fun!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Just send the application with the picture of the coyotee in the background ..... :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Oh yes. I can see that now. Winter on the patio table, all posing and looking cool,
with a coyote in the background. 

My past pics, I just "edit" the coyote out of the pic. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

looks like the fluffs are takin over the house  I love the picture of LBB. :wub:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Angel (or Tinkerbell) is absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Angel (or Tinkerbell) is absolutely adorable!!!![/B]



Olga, how are you girlfriend!!!

Remember a couple years back, when we talked about
the Maltese in Northern California? It was Angel. 
Isn't she sweet. :wub: 

We need to keep in touch more often. I've missed you my friend.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563520
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb, I do remember. I was initially going to say..."my Tinkerbell!!!!", but then I wasn't sure you were going to remember that and you may just have thought I lost my mind! Yes, we should keep in touch!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563528
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, everytime I see our Tinks, I think of you.

I've even talked to her about her Auntie Olga. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

If I had that many Malts in my apartment, I wouldn't be able to move!! Then again, Bonnie would bark them all into a corner, anyway. :brownbag: 

Great pictures, buddy! Tinks looks just adorable - hard to imagine her any other way. Are Jops and Frankie baseball fans? Tell them to turn on ESPN, the Yankees are playing! Looks like a good sized screen - they can watch all the action. LBB, too, if he'll leave Tinks alone. :w00t:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

8 fluffer butt-ers running around :wub: ! OH my - you must be having fun :chili:


----------

